# Giving birth in South Africa or UK?



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi,

My husband (South African) and I (British) are relocating back to SA later on this year. 

I will obtain a Spousal Visa and my husband does have a job to start when we get there.

I have just found out that I am pregnant and I am now not sure how to deal with the birth as I am not sure what the best way forward is.

I could obviously have the child here in the UK and then relocate after the birth. However, I think we would like to leave earlier than that and also I do not fancy the long flight with a new born baby.

I have heard that the public hospital facilities in SA are not so good and in any event I am sure I would not be entitled to use them being a non-South African.

I am therefore wondering if there is a private health care program that I can join (like BUPA in the UK) where I pay contributions now and which I can then use when I arrive in SA?

If anyone has any information that could be helpful I would be very very grateful.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Whoowee! congratulations
bigggest benefit to child is the UK citizenship but as a UK Citizen I guess that's moot anyway, just register as a foreign birth.
Doubt any of the Medical Aids in SA are going to cover a pre-existing pregnancy in the time involved and you do NOT want to have the child in a SA Govt or Provincial Hospital.
its not the Staff as such, they are excellent its the post natal care you have to be concerned about.

You can probably get an idea of costs involved in a delivery with no complications from the various private clinics, but my advice would be to spend at least the last three months(or whatever the Airlines will allow you to fly) in the UK and have it there.


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

A friend of mine had her baby (no medical aid) about 2 years ago and paid for it cash. It was a c-section at a private hospital and she paid in the region of about R12 000 I think. The problem is if there are complications the costs will wipe you out!

See if you can buy a hospital plan from an insurance provider that will take care of any complications over and above the normal delivery and just pay for the delivery yourself.

Good luck.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. I have to have a good think about it. My husbands family is all obvioulsy in SA so I will see if they can find out if there are any hospital plans available. I would rather give birth privately in SA if at all possible as the standard of NHS hospitals here is a joke and private is far too expensive. R12,000 does not sound bad at all although it has probably gone up by now.


----------



## fatbaby (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi,
I've just relocated to SA from the UK. I can tell you that you cant live over here without medical aid. Yes, its like BUPA, but there are a load of different plans that you can take depeding on your needs. We're a family of four (2 kids) and we pay R3200 every month which is pricy to say the least - and we dont have any specific medical needs... If you are pregnant then I would say your plan would be extortionate...I could be wrong. Have you had a baby in the UK? I had my first child in the USA where you have to pay and it was very nice, clean etc as you would expect. My second child I had four years ago on the NHS and I couldn't fault the standards at all. To me there was no difference between private and the NHS. My advice to you would be to have the baby in the UK then come over with him/her...its not that big a deal! I flew across the atlantic 3/4 times a year with my first one until he was around 5 yrs old. They stick them in a bassinet and the little ******s sleep the whole way. Air hostesses will take them off you for a cuddle if they're driving you nuts...it was no problem at all!
My saffa hubby has just looked over my shoulder and says you should make use of the NHS , its fantastic. Being born with a British passport is one of the most useful things a child can have...It'll still have SA rights because of your hubby.
Congrats BTW!


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi there,

Thank you so much for your reply.

Since my post I have already organised medical aid. It worked out at about R750 per month for my husband and I. A friend of ours works in medical aid in SA and he got us a really good deal taking into account my pregnancy. We have spoken to a few private hospitals and I will visit some of them when I get to SA to decide which one I like the best. The birth is not covered by medical aid but it only costs about R6,500 so it is not expensive at all (it can double if there are complications but even double is not bad).
I know that some people say that the NHS is really good but after 11 years here and numerous visits and stays in hospital I would rather opt for the private option.
My dream is to have my child in SA and it will be given a British passport anyway as I am British so it wont miss out on that.
I am so looking forward to our relocation to SA, a dream come true.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Saartjie said:


> Thanks for your replies. I have to have a good think about it. My husbands family is all obvioulsy in SA so I will see if they can find out if there are any hospital plans available. I would rather give birth privately in SA if at all possible as the standard of NHS hospitals here is a joke and private is far too expensive. R12,000 does not sound bad at all although it has probably gone up by now.


Excuse me - BUT my two sons were born in your joke - The NHS with all its faults is FREE for all and everyone gets good care, not just the wealthy. It also has an amazing record of successful deliveries and if there are complications there is no other place I would rather be due to all the resources they have.

"Prince Philips wife went private and after complications she was rushed a London NHS hospital where the baby and mother were saved"

A poster made the point that they will get a British passport which is something South Africa cannot provide.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Dear Halo,

I am sure that your experience with the NHS was wonderful. My point is that it completely depends on where in the UK you live. Some NHS hospitals might be great but there are some that are absolutely horrible. The hospital which I 'belong' to and where I would have had to give birth was in the newspapers recently because of the state of it. It has been graded 'poor quality' by the health authority as its cleanliness was absolutely appalling and it is riddled with MRSA. So I am sorry if I offended you in some way but I am not going to expose myself and my newborn child to something like that. There might be lots of great hospitals around but from my own personal experience of almost 12 years in the UK and various hospital visist I have not encountered one of these hospitals. 

The private hospital in SA where I am now going to give birth has an excellent record of cleanliness and so I feel reassured that I will get the best possible care for me and my child. 

As previously stated my child will get a British passport automatically as I am British so it will not make a difference where I give birth.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Saartjie said:


> Dear Halo,
> 
> I am sure that your experience with the NHS was wonderful. My point is that it completely depends on where in the UK you live. Some NHS hospitals might be great but there are some that are absolutely horrible. The hospital which I 'belong' to and where I would have had to give birth was in the newspapers recently because of the state of it. It has been graded 'poor quality' by the health authority as its cleanliness was absolutely appalling and it is riddled with MRSA. So I am sorry if I offended you in some way but I am not going to expose myself and my newborn child to something like that. There might be lots of great hospitals around but from my own personal experience of almost 12 years in the UK and various hospital visist I have not encountered one of these hospitals.
> 
> ...


MSRA in the birthing wards? Can you please post the article.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

As requested. Here are three articles on the subject. 

BBC News - Dirty Essex hospitals prompt call for system reform

70 deaths at filthy Basildon University Hospital - mirror.co.uk

70 deaths at Basildon University Hospital : Patients neglected by nurses in a filthy, blood-spattered casualty unit, says report | Mail Online

I am a lawyer specialising in Medical Negligence and I've seen and heard enough to make up my mind on this particular issue and I know that I do not want to give birth at this particular NHS hospital.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Saartjie said:


> As requested. Here are three articles on the subject.
> 
> BBC News - Dirty Essex hospitals prompt call for system reform
> 
> ...


1. I still have not seen any article about MSRA in the birthing wards
2. Good old Essex 
3. Have you read some of the peoples comments?

A private hospital in SA will be better than an NHS hospital in Basildon - Thats not in question - You have to compare eggs with eggs - You can always deliver in a private hospital in the UK.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

We have done lots of MRSA claims for that hospital. I cannot say that it is in the maternity ward but it spreads very easily and so if it is in one place in the hospital there is always a chance that it spreads to other departments.

Yes, Essex in a nutshell.

I would never be able to afford private in UK which is why I was over the moon that I can afford it in SA.

I do have friends who have given birth in the UK at NHS hospitals who says they are great so I agree that there are probably great ones, I just haven't experienced one and Basildon certainly is not one of them.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Saartjie said:


> We have done lots of MRSA claims for that hospital. I cannot say that it is in the maternity ward but it spreads very easily and so if it is in one place in the hospital there is always a chance that it spreads to other departments.
> 
> Yes, Essex in a nutshell.
> 
> ...


Basildon is not a place I would chose to live in the UK.... Q: Seeing you need private medical in SA - Why did you not take out private medical in England when its loads cheaper in comparison... Then you would have the choice.

But in your case - Fly to SA - Have the kids and make sure you bring him/her back at some point to enjoy the real world.

All the best and good luck
Karl


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

I agree, Basildon is horrible. We don't even live close to it. We live in a small village about 45 mins away but it is the nearest large hospital which is why we 'belong' to it.

We do have BUPA through my husband's work but I only realised once I became pregnant that it does not cover pregnancy and birth. Stupid of me and of course and once I realised, it was too late.

SA is a dream come true for both of us. My husband has not lived there for 11 years and misses his family a lot. We are really looking forward to being able to be with his family and for our child to be able to at least have one set of grandparents around as well as aunties, uncles and cousins. My husband comes from a very small town and we have been there many times and I absolutely love the way of life there.

My child will be able to make one trip to Europe each year to see his other grandparents. My father has set up a trust fund for the child so that we will be able to do this which is wonderful. It is of utmost importance to me that my child knows that the world is not just SA. Lord knows I've seen what that can do to a person.

I am very much looking forward to leaving the UK behind. It's been great but we need a change of scenery.

Saartjie


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Saartjie said:


> SA is a dream come true for both of us. My husband has not lived there for 11 years and misses his family a lot. We are really looking forward to being able to be with his family and for our child to be able to at least have one set of grandparents around as well as aunties, uncles and cousins. My husband comes from a very small town and we have been there many times and I absolutely love the way of life there.
> Saartjie


I've rarely heard that recently - SA and Dream come true in the same sentence... (seems a bit of an oxymoron) - All the best and I hope you'll be safe.


----------



## BBJ (Jul 6, 2009)

*R16k*

R16,000 Kingsbury Hospital Cape Town

C Section private room

hope it helps


----------



## leolo (May 5, 2010)

Hi,

I am in the exact same situation as you are and therefore very interested in where you got the medical aid for R750 for yourself and your husband, taking into account the pregnancy. Would you be able to give me the name of your medical aid or maybe even the person who got this deal for you? That would be very helpful! Many thanks!!!


----------



## chris1391 (Nov 30, 2011)

*Seeking advice*

Hello,

My wife and I are in a similar situation. I've been offered a job in SA and found out a week later that my wife is pregnant. (The new job provides no medicaid benefit). We are thinking about having the baby in SA but are worried about the costs of the procedure and whether an insurance coverage is possible. Did you have your baby in SA after all? We would be very grateful if you could please share some advice with us.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## BBJ (Jul 6, 2009)

*Fine!*

My wife and I are in a similar situation. I've been offered a job in SA and found out a week later that my wife is pregnant. (The new job provides no medicaid benefit). We are thinking about having the baby in SA but are worried about the costs of the procedure and whether an insurance coverage is possible. Did you have your baby in SA after all? We would be very grateful if you could please share some advice with us.

To say I am absolutely repulsed by the crime epidemic in SA would be an understatement, I have friends shot and killed whilst shopping. I've been hiked myself and I don't think I actually know anyone doing my 16 years in South Africa that hasn't been robbed, burgled, raped, shot or hijacked (I am NOT exaggerating). BUT...... My wife and I took the decision to have our daughter at Kingsbury Hospital in Cape Town, it was cheap, efficient, caring and friendly. I can honestly say there is ZERO comparison between UK and South African health care. (OK you simply HAVE to go private in SA), but almost every Medi-Clinic is full of the latest tech, their staff are first class, and the prices are extremely reasonable. We now live in the UK, and I can very honestly say really miss SA health care. and the food, and the scenery, and the lifestyle, and the cost of living, and the game parks, and the wine and.......... just would never ever go back due to the stupidity of the unbelievable crime levels.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

You miss SA healthcare? HUH? Obviously you don't have private Medical (which is way cheaper than SA's) in the UK.

Cost of living.... Hell, I think you need to do those sums again. - Good luck.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

chris1391 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife and I are in a similar situation. I've been offered a job in SA and found out a week later that my wife is pregnant. (The new job provides no medicaid benefit). We are thinking about having the baby in SA but are worried about the costs of the procedure and whether an insurance coverage is possible. Did you have your baby in SA after all? We would be very grateful if you could please share some advice with us.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Hi there, oh this is an old thread. Yes I did end up having my baby in SA. She was born on the 18th October 2010. I had a c-section in a state hospital but was in a private ward and paid for the doctors that assisted with my birth. All in all the cost was about R10,000. I had a good experience, no complaints at all. We took this option because although we did have medical aid, it did not cover my birth as we only got the cover after I found out that I was pregnant and as such it was seen as a 'pre-existing condition' and was therefore not covered. We did explore the private option but I was quoted around R50,000 for a c-section and that was not really viable for us at the time. It is hard to give advise on this issue because it really depends upon your personal circumstances. My feeling is that if you do not have any recent experience of living in SA then the option to give birth here might not be realistic. Yes I did give birth in a state hospital and it was good for me but I know that a lot of state hospitals leaves a lot to be desired for sure. At the end of the day you want to make sure that your wife and child gets the best possible care and if you do not think that you are going to find this here then maybe giving birth here is not the best option for you. However, you might be in a different financial position then we were at that time and the cost of private care might work for you. Private care here is great and if this is an option for you then I do not see any problems giving birth here. I was very glad that I took the decision that I did as my experience was a great one and I do not think that I would have had the same great experience in my designated NHS hospital. If you want any more details or info then please do let me know. Oh and congratulations on soon becoming a parent (if this is your first). Best experience ever!!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Both my children were born in the NHS. Thankfully so due to complication with my first child I was grateful that I was as after an operation and 4 Pints of bloody my wife came through it at a cost of 0.

The UK rocks..... Illegal immigrants, holiday operation stayers and lazy _______ are killing one of the best countries in the world.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Halo said:


> Both my children were born in the NHS. Thankfully so due to complication with my first child I was grateful that I was as after an operation and 4 Pints of bloody my wife came through it at a cost of 0.
> 
> The UK rocks..... Illegal immigrants, holiday operation stayers and lazy _______ are killing one of the best countries in the world.


Think we have debated this before. Nothing wrong with the NHS for sure and a bonus that it is for free. As previously stated though, Basildon was not a hospital which I wanted to give birth at for many many reasons. Now, I don't miss the UK at all. Even though I stayed there for 12 years it never felt like home. Just a personal preference really. If I would ever leave SA then I would return to my home country of Sweden.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Your reality is is just that - Yours. - The reality is however something radically different.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Halo said:


> Your reality is is just that - Yours. - The reality is however something radically different.


See that is why I never enter into conversations with you. Forget my previous post as I do not wish to continue any further discussions with you. You are rude and I take offense to what you say. Please do not respond to any of my posts.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Saartjie said:


> See that is why I never enter into conversations with you. Forget my previous post as I do not wish to continue any further discussions with you. You are rude and I take offense to what you say. Please do not respond to any of my posts.


No problem.... But please try objectivity. Some people are gluttons for punishment others want the simple reality. If you don't like it -> Well, there is nothing I can do.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Halo said:


> No problem.... But please try objectivity. Some people are gluttons for punishment others want the simple reality. If you don't like it -> Well, there is nothing I can do.


You know nothing about me so stop making ignorant assumptions about something that you do not have a clue about.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Saartjie said:


> You know nothing about me so stop making ignorant assumptions about something that you do not have a clue about.


Who's talking about you..... Its about the situation.... Some may miss their Bles Bridge's 12" Singles, who knows but I've taken the 1000ft approach. There will always be reasons why people have to go back - But that's an exception or one of the reasons I listed.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Halo said:


> Who's talking about you..... Its about the situation.... Some may miss their Bles Bridge's 12" Singles, who knows but I've taken the 1000ft approach. There will always be reasons why people have to go back - But that's an exception or one of the reasons I listed.


Assumptions.

People come back because they want to, can you not grasp that?
You left, your democratic right.
I, for one , returned, and for none of the "reasons" you mention.

BTW, why are you obsessed with Bles Bridges, do you miss him?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

still love that riddle, what has 100 feet and no teeth?
front row of a Bles Bridges concert.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Daxk said:


> still love that riddle, what has 100 feet and no teeth?
> front row of a Bles Bridges concert.


You forget: what has blue hair, not teeth and all those feet!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Johanna said:


> Assumptions.
> 
> People come back because they want to, cannot you not grasp that?
> You left, your democratic right.
> ...


How could you return when you are from Wales?

Sure..... I really do miss the those uneducated plebs that used to run the country that loved style, passion and a love for great music. (sic)


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Halo said:


> How could you return when you are from Wales?
> 
> Sure..... I really do miss the those uneducated plebs that used to run the country that loved style, passion and a love for great music. (sic)


You asked me this before, like you I left SA and lived in the UK.... unlike you, I did not move to Oz, I returned to SA.

Don't try to become technical. 


I am a mod here, why are you so obsessed with this forum if you hate the country so much?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

I however am not South Africa..... 

So you're a mod.... and? I'm not I just need to make sure people who are not OLD SA drones don't make stupid mistakes and realist what they are getting into. People love glazing over the truth...... Why would any young British couple in their right mind immigrate to SA and contemplate to bring up a child..... Beggars belief (We are now talking about Jo-Public)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Halo said:


> I however am not South Africa.....
> 
> So you're a mod.... and? I'm not I just need to make sure people who are not OLD SA drones don't make stupid mistakes and realist what they are getting into. People love glazing over the truth...... Why would any young British couple in their right mind immigrate to SA and contemplate to bring up a child..... Beggars belief (We are now talking about Jo-Public)



Horse for courses! For all of those who've experienced problems and worse in SA, there are people who havent, or are capable of dealing with the way of life there. We all have different tolerances, experiences, likes and ideals. You view is one side of the balance 

Jo xxx


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Halo said:


> I however am not South Africa.....
> 
> So you're a mod.... and? I'm not I just need to make sure people who are not OLD SA drones don't make stupid mistakes and realist what they are getting into. People love glazing over the truth...... Why would any young British couple in their right mind immigrate to SA and contemplate to bring up a child..... Beggars belief (We are now talking about Jo-Public)


 I visit this forum because of the fact that I am a moderator, you keep on posting *your beliefs* on the forums.

Isn't it a tad patronising to tell others how to live their lives and where?

You are not South Africa?

Don't really understand what you mean by that?


----------



## bokbabe (Nov 28, 2010)

Halo said:


> I however am not South Africa.....
> 
> So you're a mod.... and? I'm not I just need to make sure people who are not OLD SA drones don't make stupid mistakes and realist what they are getting into. People love glazing over the truth...... Why would any young British couple in their right mind immigrate to SA and contemplate to bring up a child..... Beggars belief (We are now talking about Jo-Public)


Do you really think that your sarcastic one liners are going to stop anyone from moving to SA?? **********!

My husband and I are one of those young couples of which you speak and I really take umbridge to the things that you call us and what you assume that you know about us. I really think that you need to get out more... isn't that one of the reasons that you moved to Oz? The weather and the beach type lifestyle? ***********************!!!

*******************


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

bokbabe said:


> Do you really think that your sarcastic one liners are going to stop anyone from moving to SA?? **********!
> 
> My husband and I are one of those young couples of which you speak and I really take umbridge to the things that you call us and what you assume that you know about us. I really think that you need to get out more... isn't that one of the reasons that you moved to Oz? The weather and the beach type lifestyle? ***********************!!!
> 
> *******************


I'll answer you bokbabe and saartjie and anyone else who feels that stuff only happens to those who aren't careful.

You have an armed invasion in your home and you will be out of your house within a month and out of the Country as soon as you can.
something threatens your child and you will be gone.

and please dont insult your intelligence by saying it wont or cannot happen.
and does.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Daxk said:


> I'll answer you bokbabe and saartjie and anyone else who feels that stuff only happens to those who aren't careful.
> 
> You have an armed invasion in your home and you will be out of your house within a month and out of the Country as soon as you can.
> something threatens your child and you will be gone.
> ...


I don't remember saying that this could not happen. In fact I don't remember bokbabe saying that this could not happen. Again assumptions are made. This thread was about taking the decision about giving birth in SA or somewhere else not whether one would get robbed or attacked in the process. I was trying to share my experience with someone who needed advise that is all. Yet, I am accused of several things which are wholly untrue and from someone who actually do not have this particular experience (on the assumption that men, as far as I know, still are not able to give birth?) I feel like a broken record but for the umpteenth time, why can you not respect our decision to move here with our families just as we respect your decision to move to Ireland with your family or Mr Negativity moving to Oz with his family. I fail to understand this need to criticize anyone who has not taken the decisions that you have. I fail to understand why every time we are trying to have a serious discussion or actually provide help or advise to someone that needs it, we get interrupted by stupid comments about not knowing what we are talking about, how naive and stupid we are to have moved to SA, one million facts about crime or politics etc etc and the thread just ends up in an argument rather than the constructive help that it was intending to provide. It just makes me very tired and not so interested in taking part anymore.


----------



## bokbabe (Nov 28, 2010)

Saartjie said:


> I don't remember saying that this could not happen. In fact I don't remember bokbabe saying that this could not happen. Again assumptions are made. This thread was about taking the decision about giving birth in SA or somewhere else not whether one would get robbed or attacked in the process. I was trying to share my experience with someone who needed advise that is all. Yet, I am accused of several things which are wholly untrue and from someone who actually do not have this particular experience (on the assumption that men, as far as I know, still are not able to give birth?) I feel like a broken record but for the umpteenth time, why can you not respect our decision to move here with our families just as we respect your decision to move to Ireland with your family or Mr Negativity moving to Oz with his family. I fail to understand this need to criticize anyone who has not taken the decisions that you have. I fail to understand why every time we are trying to have a serious discussion or actually provide help or advise to someone that needs it, we get interrupted by stupid comments about not knowing what we are talking about, how naive and stupid we are to have moved to SA, one million facts about crime or politics etc etc and the thread just ends up in an argument rather than the constructive help that it was intending to provide. It just makes me very tired and not so interested in taking part anymore.


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Couldn't have said it better myself Saartjie!!

Daxk I have never said that it COUDN'T happen, I just refuse to dwell on the fact that it MIGHT happen. I did have sleepless nights when we made our decision to return, thinking that I wouldn't forgive myself if anything happened to my husband BUT, when you get out here and live here day by day, you don't worry as much. Yes you take extra precautions, Yes you pay atttention when you hear a noise more than you would in the UK BUT you don't let it ruin your life.

What Jojo so kindly deleted from my above post (am quite surprised that she never deletes any remarks by Halo), even though I only used one rude word, was the fact that I too am tired about this constant b!tching back and forth and am contemplating leaving the site as well, which is a huge shame, as it really helped me when we returned and I hoped to return the favour by helping others but.... c'est la Vie!!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

bokbabe said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Couldn't have said it better myself Saartjie!!
> 
> Daxk I have never said that it COUDN'T happen, I just refuse to dwell on the fact that it MIGHT happen. I did have sleepless nights when we made our decision to return, thinking that I wouldn't forgive myself if anything happened to my husband BUT, when you get out here and live here day by day, you don't worry as much. Yes you take extra precautions, Yes you pay atttention when you hear a noise more than you would in the UK BUT you don't let it ruin your life.
> ...


 Thanks bokbabe and Saartjie.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bokbabe said:


> What Jojo so kindly deleted from my above post (am quite surprised that she never deletes any remarks by Halo), even though I only used one rude word, was the fact that I too am tired about this constant b!tching back and forth and am contemplating leaving the site as well, which is a huge shame, as it really helped me when we returned and I hoped to return the favour by helping others but.... c'est la Vie!!


Sorry  I just skim through posts and if I see something that may cause offence I delete, I'm sorry if I miss anything - obviously Johanna is the SA mod, a couple of other mods and myself tend to help if it gets a bit "tense" over here and Johanna isnt about. Dont leave the forum tho, having looked around at some others, I think this one is pretty well balanced and fair............. most of the time ????????????????????????????????

I've just started working with a black lad from SA and a white lady from Zimbabwe, so I might have a little more knowledge on the situation over there and may not come across as quite so dumb in future?????

Jo xxxx


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

jojo said:


> Sorry  I just skim through posts and if I see something that may cause offence I delete, I'm sorry if I miss anything - obviously Johanna is the SA mod, A couple of other mods and myself tend to help if it gets a bit "tense" over here and Johanna isnt about. Dont leave the forum tho, having looked around at some others, I think this one is pretty well balanced and fair............. most of the time ????????????????????????????????
> 
> I've just started working with a black lad from SA and a white lady from Zimbabwe, so I might have a little more knowledge on the situation over there and may not come across as quite so dumb in future?????
> 
> Jo xxxx


Jojo, you are working with two people from two different countries, they may have totally different feelings about what happens ( or happened ) to them. 


Two swallows do not a summer make!

I honestly think that bokbabe and Saartjie have been straight forward and honest about their experiences in South Africa and appreciate their posts.

Like others, they give their opinions without becoming personal.

:ranger:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Johanna said:


> Jojo, you are working with two people from two different countries, they may have totally different feelings about what happens ( or happened ) to them.
> 
> 
> Two swallows do not a summer make!
> ...



Shows how much I know about SA doesnt it LOL!!!!! 

I totally agree with what you're saying, its lovely to have people posting on here who are there, know how they find it. 

Jo xxx


----------



## CPieroni (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi,

I read your post with interest. I know it dates back to 2010 but can you advise on the company you used for medical aid when you first arrived in south africa? I am expecting my 2nd child at the end of april and plan to move to capetown at the end of jan from scotland. My partner has been offered a job and will be leaving in 4 wks. I need to organise a visa for myself and our daughter and organise healthcare or medical aid plus birthing plans so any advice you have is greatly appreciated. 

Many thanks,

C


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

CPieroni said:


> Hi,
> 
> I read your post with interest. I know it dates back to 2010 but can you advise on the company you used for medical aid when you first arrived in south africa? I am expecting my 2nd child at the end of april and plan to move to capetown at the end of jan from scotland. My partner has been offered a job and will be leaving in 4 wks. I need to organise a visa for myself and our daughter and organise healthcare or medical aid plus birthing plans so any advice you have is greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


The pregnancy wont be covered. As it's pre-existing. So you will need to pay out of pocket. As far as insurance check out Discovery. You might want to start a new thread so more people can see and comment. Also there have been quite a few posts on having a baby in SA and insurance. 

I would try an organize all visas before you leave! It's much easier out of S.A.


----------

